# "Root" Access is denied... I need help, please.



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I just got this Virgin Mobile LG Optimus V ANDROID UNLIMITED phone, as a gift for myself and I need to have "root access".. If this where linux it would be no problem I'd just type the command and run the software, but I've never used one of these ANDROIDS before. And it doesn't seem to allow you to root your phone. Anybody have any ideas ?

What I'm trying to do is run, Barnacle Wifi Tether; but it says exec:su: permission denied. Same with avast Anti Virus doesn't work either without the phone being rooted.

Any help would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Guess nobody knows what a bunch of crap.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have some patience. Just download z4root.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

ebackhus said:


> Have some patience. Just download z4root.


Your website just tried to infected me with a (FAKE) anti-virus (VIRUS) - I might not be using this site anymore if your servers are going to infect my computer.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Detected items: Explot:Unix/Lotoor Alert Level: Severe 


Category: Exploit

Description: This program is dangerous and exploits the computer on which it is run.

Recommended action: Remove this software immediately.

Security Essentials detected programs that may compromise your privacy or damage your computer. You can still access the files that these programs use without removing them (not recommended). To access these files, select the Allow action and click Apply actions. If this option is not available, log on as administrator or ask the security administrator for help.

Items: 
containerfile:C:\Documents and Settings\Zombie\My Documents\z4root.1.3.0.apk
file:C:\Documents and Settings\Zombie\My Documents\z4root.1.3.0.apk->res/raw/rageagainstthecage
webfile:C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\LocalCopy\{5783C443-E4FC-410A-8103-239BF3361B86}-z4root.1.3.0.apk|z4root.1.3.0.apk
webfile:C:\Documents and Settings\Zombie\My Documents\z4root.1.3.0.apk|z4root.1.3.0.apk

Encyclopedia entry: Exploit:Unix/Lotoor - Learn more about malware - Microsoft Malware Protection Center

(Is this a virus) ????????


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dev in need said:


> Detected items: Explot:Unix/Lotoor Alert Level: Severe
> 
> 
> Category: Exploit
> ...


You need to be a bit nicer. We are a group of volunteers and have families and other things to do. We will get to your topic as soon as we can. (You're lucky your even getting help today, as it's Christmas.)

About your "virus". We don't give out virus, as its against the rules. The reason MCSE said that z4root is a virus is because it's program that installs an SSH onto your device, which allows you to root it. (These somtimes can be virus, but in this case isn't.)

All you need to do is search Youtube. There are tons of videos on how to root your device.

Like this... How To Root Phone Simple One Click (Z4 root Tutorial) - YouTube


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dev in need said:


> Your website just tried to infected me with a (FAKE) anti-virus (VIRUS) - I might not be using this site anymore if your servers are going to infect my computer.


Then you don't get one of the best and fastest Tech help out there. If you don't want our help then don't ask.

And once again, we don't send out virus. We are not evil-master-minds who sit in the dark hoping we hack sombody...:nono:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dev in need said:


> Your website just tried to infected me with a (FAKE) anti-virus (VIRUS) - I might not be using this site anymore if your servers are going to infect my computer.


thats a good one I've been on here for years and all I have ever gotten is virus help, but I never got any virus form here, where did ya get it from? I'd love to see it.
As for rooting with z4 root, it has to be something at your end I just downloaded it and ran it on my computer and it contains nothing out of the ordinary, unless you count the root files for Version phones.

But be very careful with rooting for theater access, phone companies are starting to seriously crack down on rooters who do it to bypass paying for tethering, but at the same time I can see why ya wanna do it Sprint wants $30 a month to turn on theater on my Epic.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> thats a good one I've been on here for years and all I have ever gotten is virus help, but I never got any virus form here, where did ya get it from? I'd love to see it.


I think he may be talking about this:











It happens on all different sites. Its a virus to trick people on clicking ok. It's shown for me a few times on here before (and other websites!).


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I think he may be talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that thing damn near gave me a virus. 

I'm not sure I know how to root. 

My phone cost 55 Dollars every 4 weeks. I've paid for a software program to tether with but it kind of sucks, the best one seems to need rooting... I don't know if I should though. Because this phone isn't 4g's


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That is a virus itself. It's classified as a rogue AV.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a good question how in the world do I run z4root.1.3.0.apk this on my phone ??? Nothing seems to tell you how you get the file to run on the phone.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I put the file on the phone but I can't find the file to run it, can I please get help about the matter in hand?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I think he may be talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok yea I've seen that one before, it's a good joke, MABM takes care of it pretty easy

Dev in need, have you downloaded Astro file manager from the App market yet? that will open the file for you. if your running gingerbread My Files shoudl open it. But I have a question, after you gain root access, are you changing operating systems or just Kernals?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I gave picture to prove I've added file to my phone yet it does nothing when I look around for it.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> Ok yea I've seen that one before, it's a good joke, MABM takes care of it pretty easy
> 
> Dev in need, have you downloaded Astro file manager from the App market yet? that will open the file for you. if your running gingerbread My Files shoudl open it. But I have a question, after you gain root access, are you changing operating systems or just Kernals?


Thank you.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess the download I have doesn't crack the root, is there another one of these I need a more "updated" z4root program ?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

the 1.3.0 doesn't work at all.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry this device does not have proper root access, your software doesn't work bro.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you even follow what Wolfen said?



wolfen1086 said:


> Dev in need, have you downloaded *Astro file manager from the App market yet?* that will open the file for you.* if your running gingerbread My Files shoudl open it.*


So that means go to the Android App Market and download "Astro File Manager" (<-- I linked you to it) (Do not install Astro File Manager from your computer, Install it in the Android Market.)

OR

If you are using Android Gingerbread go to "*My Files*" and click on the z4root.apk which should run it.

When it is running it should look like this:











Also 1.3.0 version of z4root is the latest update. And can you please stop making 5 posts for one question, have all your questions/answers in one post if you can.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you even follow what Wolfen said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've ran the software and did the root thing and it didn't do anything.

I checked the root with the software and the software didn't root my phone at all.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll make a video of what I did if you want me to..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dev in need said:


> I'll make a video of what I did if you want me to..


 
If you want you can..It might help us see what your doing. If you do make a video then start all the way at the beginning, where you boot up your device.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Virgin Mobile seems to have blocked this, I need an updated z4root program 1.3.0 is not "out-of-date".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you see a more updated version then 1.3.0 from this site then feel free to download it.

But 1.3.0 is the lastest.

[APP] z4root - xda-developers


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Untitled 1.avi 1.avi

<a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?aas3g09qc5b0w3e" target="_blank">http://www.mediafire.com/?aas3g09qc5b0w3e</a>

Untitled 1.avi

Untitled 1.avi


Heres my video its not the best but you can tell what I'm doing and that it doesn't work.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anybody viewed the video yet ?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you tried here: SDX-Developers Forum - Index
These guys have all the progs you need to do just about anything to any phone.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I was going to use SuperOneClick but it looked way to easy to mess up the phone for good, so I didn't do it. Is there anyway to root these Android phones ?

I'm using the Android LG Optimus V by Virgin Mobile, you see them at wal-mart for 100 dollars...

Without rooting I can't use flash, I can't use play on, I can't install my firewall, I can't do what I want.

Please somebody help me root this thing.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rooting isn't as easy as I could be the last phone that was easily root-able was the Samsung Moment, ever since then companies have made software harder and harder to root. So far on the Market the Epic is the easiest to root and if I miss one little step or wait one half a second too long rooting mine I have a brand new door stop, so no theres no easy way to root, there are easy progs to use for rooting, but thats about it.
Oh and on an Android phone you don't need a firewall (yet)


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> Rooting isn't as easy as I could be the last phone that was easily root-able was the Samsung Moment, ever since then companies have made software harder and harder to root. So far on the Market the Epic is the easiest to root and if I miss one little step or wait one half a second too long rooting mine I have a brand new door stop, so no theres no easy way to root, there are easy progs to use for rooting, but thats about it.
> Oh and on an Android phone you don't need a firewall (yet)


Looks like I should of got an Iphone ... -_-


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

[Holds head in shame]


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Iphone is even harder than a Android, you can't 'root" and iphone you have to " jailbreak" it. same basic thing just easier to turn into a doorstop if ya do it wrong.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> Have you tried here: SDX-Developers Forum - Index
> These guys have all the progs you need to do just about anything to any phone.


 
We have given you all the help that we know. Wolfen has linked you to main Rooting site for all devices. You're most likely going to gain the best help there.

Also please stop posting post that have no meaning like this one.



Dev in need said:


> [Holds head in shame]


 
Im sorry we couldn't provide you with the answer to have your device working. If you don't have any other questions; then please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the "thread tools" at the top.


This answer to this topic is here: SDX-Developers Forum - Index

They will know how to root your device better then we can.


----------

